

Yuri's Night: Bay Area 2010 - rms
http://ynba.org/

======
rms
Anyone gone to this in the past? What was it like?

It looks like I am going to be in the Bay Area for much of April so maybe I'll
see you there. I'm a big fan of the Glitch Mob.
[http://theglitchmob.com/mp3/The_Glitch_Mob-
Nalepa_Monday_Rem...](http://theglitchmob.com/mp3/The_Glitch_Mob-
Nalepa_Monday_Remix.mp3)

~~~
novas0x2a
It's a crazy mixture of burning man, a music festival, and a nifty tech fair.
It's a great blend- watching the burners and the non-burners (... like my
parents) interact was awesome.

I was one of the organizers two years ago (which was the last time it was at
Ames). Even though the day of was sort of frantic for us, I had a blast. Music
everywhere, things throwing fire, lots of great geeky exhibits. And it's all
in and around some hangers just off the Moffett Field runway!

I'm not directly involved this year, but many of the same people that ran it
then are working on it now; I expect it to be awesome again this year.
Hopefully my mass of positive adjectives encourages you to check it out this
year. Heh.

Some nifty pictures (not mine):

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/spacemansam/2422866234> (NASA Ames Center
Director Pete Worden in costume as a Soviet general!)

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/smashz/2412213920>

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/unknown8bit/2482966738>

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/keturah-jj/2466351237>

------
rms
Alternative link:
[http://www.nasa.gov/centers/ames/events/2010/yuris_night/ind...](http://www.nasa.gov/centers/ames/events/2010/yuris_night/index.html)

Don't forget to bring your costumes and art installations.

------
pclark
good luck reading that website on the iPhone.

------
geuis
Get rid of flash. Your site is unreadable and unindexable by google.

~~~
stubek
Thank you for the comments, we are updating the site right now and the next
roll out will not be flash on the front page and will be iPhone and mobile
device friendly!

Please give us more feedback!

------
waterlesscloud
Ah, the celebration of our lack of a manned space program!

Perhaps robots can show up and drink some oil.

~~~
rms
This is planned by NASA itself, so they probably take a much less cynical look
at space travel. Out of things to be celebrating, Yuri Gargarin's trip to
space is a pretty good one. It also makes as good an excuse as anything for
having a music festival.

------
stubek
Official website is www.ynba.org

